# Fire hydrant line size



## Examiner (Feb 2, 2012)

NFPA 24 7.1.1

I had contacted Code Congress regarding where in the Codes does it state that fire hydrant's water lines must be a minimum of 6-inches. Code Congress stated to me that the size is based upon calculations that have to have known flow rate, water pressure etc.

I do not have a copy of NFPA 24 7.1.1 and wish to inquire input if NFPA does specifically require a minimum line size of 6-inches?

Can I get a copy of the part or parts addressing the minimum line size from anyone?

The Local Jurisdication is under the 2003 International Codes but I do not know what NFPA they may use.

Thank you for you help.

Examiner


----------



## IJHumberson (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's what NFPA 24 ('07 ed.) says:

5.2 Size of Fire Mains.

5.2.1 Private Fire Service Mains. Pipe smaller than 6 in. (152.4 mm) in diameter shall not be installed as a private service main suppling hydrants.

5.2.2 Mains Not Supplying Hydrants. For mains that do not supply hydrants, sizes smaller than 6 in. (152.4 mm) shall be permitted to be used subject to the following restrictions:

(1) 	The main shall supply only the following types of systems:

(a) 	Automatic sprinkler systems

(b) 	Open sprinkler systems

© 	Water spray fixed systems

(d) 	Foam systems

(e) 	Class II standpipe systems

(2) 	Hydraulic calculations shall show that the main is able to supply the total demand at the appropriate pressure.

(3) 	Systems that are not hydraulically calculated shall have a main at least as large as the riser.


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2012)

does the local ahj have a main size policy??

Our PW does, just wondering

Are you or someone else trying to put in a smaller size, or is the ahj trying to dicatate something else???


----------



## permitguy (Feb 2, 2012)

FYI - you can view the most current editions of each NFPA standard for free on their website.  I know it doesn't match the referenced edition from the I-Codes, but it can often give you a starting point:  http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 2, 2012)

It is still the same as 2006 IFC - Section 508.2.1 refers to NFPA 24  However, 2003 refers to NFPA 24 - 1995 ed. / 2006 refers to NFPA 24 - 2002 ed.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2012)

Examiner,

I sent you the 2007 and 1995 directives. Bottom line is 6".


----------

